# Carbon Fiber for 8mm?



## bushwacked (Sep 14, 2016)

I am looking to get some carbon fiber to try and mess with on making some blanks. My tube needs an 8mm or 5/16 hole drilled. So the CF would need to be a tad bigger ... thoughts on what I should get or look at? I can get the calipers out this weekend and measure exact OD of the tube, but just thought someone may have bought CF for 8mm before.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Sep 14, 2016)

Sorry I'm not at home to look and see exactly what I use but it's really easy. I think it's 1/2" tubes that will contract or expand to most pen sizes. I've done 7mm to 27/64 with no problems. I believe I bought the carbon fiber tubes from Soler Composites.


----------



## bushwacked (Sep 14, 2016)

Kenny Durrant said:


> Sorry I'm not at home to look and see exactly what I use but it's really easy. I think it's 1/2" tubes that will contract or expand to most pen sizes. I've done 7mm to 27/64 with no problems. I believe I bought the carbon fiber tubes from Soler Composites.



ooooh ok, I did not know it was so flexible to work with. I was thinking 8mm needed an 8mm stand of CF. If that is the case and I get that much flexibility with it that is great news! 

I will take a look at solar composites as well until you can confirm your size, if you dont mind!


----------



## Monty (Sep 14, 2016)

I've got several pieces in the shop. I'll check tonight and see what I have and let you know, if you're interested.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 14, 2016)

1/2" is all that is needed and is good for just about all pen tubes.


----------



## Monty (Sep 14, 2016)

Just now was able to get out to the shop to look for the CF tubes. Couldn't locate the box they are in. I can try to get out there earlier tomorrow and look again if you still need some.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Sep 15, 2016)

Bushwacked I see your in Texas. Where in Texas? Going by Mannies reply I'm assuming it might be close to him. I'm just east of Dallas in the metroplex so if your close to me I can give you a piece to play with.


----------



## Monty (Sep 15, 2016)

Looked again in the shop tonight for the box I had the tubes in but still could not find it.:frown:
Sorry.


----------



## bushwacked (Sep 16, 2016)

Kenny Durrant said:


> Bushwacked I see your in Texas. Where in Texas? Going by Mannies reply I'm assuming it might be close to him. I'm just east of Dallas in the metroplex so if your close to me I can give you a piece to play with.



Thanks for the offer, but I have a buddy sending me some as well to mess with.



Monty said:


> Looked again in the shop tonight for the box I had the tubes in but still could not find it.:frown:
> Sorry.



haha no worries  

I should have some in a few days to mess with and figure out if it works for me.


----------



## bushwacked (Sep 16, 2016)

also ... which solar composites CF are people getting? They have so many options, I am not sure what 1/2" diameter stuff to try or what stuff will actually work for wrapping brass tubes


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Sep 24, 2016)

Just ask for 1/2" tubes in what color or fabric you want. I would call and place the order so you can ask questions and have a better feel for what your asking for. The tubes are like the old Chinese Handcuffs you used to get when I was a kid. Haven't seen those in a while.


----------

